# anything in KY



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

My folks are looking to mve away from the cold and snow of WI. They are interested in KY.
Not looking for much land and a single story would probably be better.
Any leads I could point them to?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

South.... sorry bad joke. I am looking forward to hearing some things as well


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Kentucky isn't exactly warm. If they like warmth, they might prefer to check out TN or AL. However, I can see why KY. We are in the process of buying in KY ourselves. What is their preferred price range? I know of a beautiful brick home on 10 acres. It is on a bit of a hill, but the view is to die for! Near the top of the hill, there is a garage with a work shop. I did not go into the garage, but my husband said it is nice and even has a toilet in there. The house is ranch style, 2 car attached garage. It is a shell only. The inside walls have been studded, but could still be moved if you so desire. I saw the stove vent inside. The electric is there with the studs, but the plumbing is not installed. It seems the owner got sick and is no longer planning to move. If you interested, let me know and I can send you the realtor's info. His website is down right now, but I'm sure he could send you some pics. I might even be able to find some pics on my camera from when we were looking. They were asking $95,000. We would move on it in a heartbeat, if we weren't looking for more property. Now, remember, it is not flat land and the inside is not finished. For an additional $30K, they could probably have a gorgeous home with all the amenities. They could probably have a few chickens and find a garden spot. Actually, the area between front yard and road could probably be used to graze a few cattle. 

LuLu


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds interesting but I'm not sure they want another big project.
They have done major work on the last 3 places they've owned.
I will ask them though.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like trying a Lands of America search might generate a few possibilities. Here's a link to a KY search on 5-15 acres $150K price maximum:
http://www.landsofamerica.com/Kentucky/all-land/under-150000/5-15-acres/ Just adjust the numbers for your folks' practicalities, enter particular counties to narrow further, and so on.

Zillow might be helpful especially for more in-town properties, maybe for zooming in on particular suburban or small-town listings looking for locations near highway access and such. A couple years back I did some casual KY window-shopping like that and it did look like prices were reasonable on horse properties in particular, places where higher feed expenses for hobbyist farmers had made their dreams impractical so smallish places with barns and stables and some fenced pastures were being sold.

Hmm, here's one a bit northeast of Mammoth Cave park that might interest folks here, a bit under 8 acres, smallish house and outbuildings, $70K : http://www.landsofamerica.com/property/84-Horton-Ln.-Munfordville-Kentucky-42765/2448519


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Sammyd - I love your tag line! 

LuLu


----------



## thekyrc (Feb 13, 2016)

www.lbar.com is a great website for finding property, you can select weather your looking for farm lots or residential. I live in Winchester, its about 15 min. east of Lexington, Ky we have 31 acres of rolling farm land I averaged paying about 3k an acre for it. granite that was with no house barn water or electric. but useable land and trees.


----------

